# Removing tape adhesive???



## ted_BSR (Jan 3, 2015)

Any suggestions how to get the camp tape goo off of this gun? I have peeled all the tape off. Of course three different types of tape were used. I have tried Hoppe's solvent and mineral spirits. They seem to work, but it is a lot of work.

I intend to reblue and refinish it.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 3, 2015)

Denatured Alcohol.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Wd 40


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 3, 2015)

Hair spray


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Wd 40



X 2

And it won't hurt the finish.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 3, 2015)

wd40x3


----------



## Big7 (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks like Allens, which is the best, no glare tape
on the market to me.

I only re-do my lil H&R 3 1/2 IF it gets wet.

You will need to peel off as much as you can.
Dunk all the metal in some K1, followed by some "gunblaster"
(Think I just posted this on a 10/22 thread)

Anyhoooo......

Whatever don't "peel" off the wood, LEAVE IT, tape back over it.

When yer' metal is clean and dry, tape it back up.

Like I said, looks like Allens to me.

IF IT'S NOT, THATS WHAT YOU USE NEXT TIME.

Trust me on that one.


----------



## ghost8026 (Jan 4, 2015)

Not sure if it'll work or not but try some canola oil....we had our dog get a hold of a rat trap and the glue got all over her so we washed her in the oil and it removed all the glue residue


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 4, 2015)

Gonna try some stuff tommorrow. Sure won't put any tape back on it...

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 5, 2015)

Got the tape off.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 5, 2015)

And a successful disassembly! Still need to get the trigger assembly out.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh Yeah! Pop's was using a stick for a tube plug! Go Pop's!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 6, 2015)

Isopropyl alcohol worked great to remove the goo. Gonna switch to working on the wood now. It will take a lot longer than the metal bits. Looks promising though...walnut.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 7, 2015)

congrats


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 10, 2015)

It has been too cold to strip the wood with Citrusstrip. Need 65 degrees for it to work the best. Waiting for my garage to warm up. I've been cleaning the action. Found a couple dead spiders in the trigger assembly, but I did not have to take it apart. I find a thorough cleaning is appropriate after 53 years...


----------



## duckone (Jan 11, 2015)

ted,

You might want to try Goo Gone on the tape adhesive on the stock if the isopropyl alcohol doesn't work.  If memory serves me correctly that is what I've used to remove camo tape residue from a couple of duck hunting shotguns in the past.  Goo Gone can be found at almost all hardware stores, Home Depots and Walmarts.

Here's a link to the general shotgun area of Shotgunworld's  forum.  There are a lot of good threads on shotgun repair, refinishing, adhesive removal, etc.

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=2

I love what you are doing with your Pop's 870.  I had a left-handed 870 20 gauge that I wish I'd never traded off!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 11, 2015)

wycliff said:


> wd 40



^^^^^^^^^^^this!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 12, 2015)

duckone said:


> ted,
> 
> You might want to try Goo Gone on the tape adhesive on the stock if the isopropyl alcohol doesn't work.  If memory serves me correctly that is what I've used to remove camo tape residue from a couple of duck hunting shotguns in the past.  Goo Gone can be found at almost all hardware stores, Home Depots and Walmarts.
> 
> ...



Thanks Duck, I don't figure I will mess with removing the adhesive from the wood since I am just going to strip it anyway. I appreciate the tip though.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 12, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^this!



WD 40 was pretty ineffective. I tried it, and was not really happy with the result. Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## danmc (Jan 12, 2015)

I have found citrisolve to be great on adhesive residues.  Non toxic to boot although it will dry your hands out. 

-Dan


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 13, 2015)

Still too dang cold to strip. Trigger assembly is out. I was afraid the pins would be reluctant to come out, but they came out like they were buttered. Getting anxious to start the wood, then I can really dive into the re bluing.

I will use nitrile gloves when stripping the wood.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 21, 2015)

Been working on the wood for a few days. It has been difficult to get the heavy varnish and stain off, but I believe I am about 95% of the way there. Trying to keep sanding to a minimum. Still have a little work to do on the checkering, but overall, I am pleased!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 21, 2015)

Don't mean to be rude to repost the same photo from a thread but I thought the after next to befor was cool.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 25, 2015)

This is after one application of boiled linseed oil. About 20 more coats to go. I am pretty pleased with the result so far! I hope to start working on the reblueing next weekend.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 30, 2015)

Made significant progress re blueing today. Before...


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 30, 2015)

Naked...


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 30, 2015)

And after... Took about 4 applications of re-blue with rubbing steel wool and degreasing between. Just have to do the barrel now, and finish the wood. There are 7 coats of BLO on the wood. Need about 5 more I think. I can't wait to get this thing back together!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 31, 2015)

Just finished up reblueing the barrel. 7 coats of boiled linseed oil on the wood. I hope to reassemble tonight!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 31, 2015)

Bought done...


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 31, 2015)

I am pleased with the outcome.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't wait to show Pops...


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 7, 2015)

Took it to hunt camp today. We did a bunch of wing shooting (clay birds). I put about 70 rounds down it. Man, this thing was smooth like silk! I couldn't be more pleased at how this 53 year old gun performed. It didn't miss a beat, and it looked good in the process. The old man was real pleased with my work, and I was happy to do it. BTW, that old stick from a Texas duck swap he used as a plug 30 years ago went right back in it. I figure it belongs there.


----------



## hpurvis (Mar 7, 2015)

Good Job


----------



## Pavy (Mar 9, 2015)

Great job!! Beautiful!  You are right about the stick/plug!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 13, 2015)

ted_BSR said:


> Took it to hunt camp today. We did a bunch of wing shooting (clay birds). I put about 70 rounds down it. Man, this thing was smooth like silk! I couldn't be more pleased at how this 53 year old gun performed. It didn't miss a beat, and it looked good in the process. The old man was real pleased with my work, and I was happy to do it. BTW, that old stick from a Texas duck swap he used as a plug 30 years ago went right back in it. I figure it belongs there.



Pops aint no dummy!  I thought the gun looked Great with the old tape, but you sure brought it back to a NEW look and from what I can see, back to SWEET!

Just dont be bummed if Pops decides to put tape back on it


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Wd 40



WOW............Cant believe I didnt know this

I have a pair of ear muffs I put camo tape on and had the same issue when it came off; I almost threw them away. After reading this, I wiped it all off using WD-40 and they look new!

Thanks for the tip and X4 on the WD!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks great !!!!

That citrastrip is good stuff....it is all i use
when i refinish wood..


----------



## bullethead (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Ted, I just saw this post and want to congratulate you on the job you did.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 26, 2015)

bullethead said:


> Hey Ted, I just saw this post and want to congratulate you on the job you did.



Thanks BH! It was a lot of fun. I also have a thread about Pop's old Marlin .22 semi auto I redid. Check it out too!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=805742


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks great! I guess being that old it has a steel receiver and trigger assembly?


----------

